# Virginia Beach Navy SEAL killed in combat in Afghanistan



## Ravage (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.wtkr.com/news/wtkr-navy-seal-dies-afghan-fri,0,3286197.story

A U.S. Navy SEAL died in Afghanistan March 18 from injuries sustained during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom.

Chief Special Warfare Operator Adam Lee Brown, age 36, a distinguished and highly decorated combat veteran, was fatally wounded in Afghanistan during a battle with heavily armed militants. Brown was forward deployed to Afghanistan as part of an East Coast based SEAL Team.

"Adam Brown was a brave American patriot and fantastic Navy SEAL. We are deeply saddened by this tremendous loss of a fellow brother in arms and teammate," said a senior officer in his command. "Our heart goes out to the Brown family during this very difficult time and we, in the Naval Special Warfare community, will never forget the ultimate sacrifice that Adam made for our nation and its people."

Brown, a native of Hot Springs, Arkansas, graduated from Lake Hamilton High School in Pearcy, Arkansas. Following high school Brown attended Arkansas Tech University where he played football.

Brown's military career began when he enlisted in the U.S. Navy on August 10, 1998 and reported to Recruit Training Command at Great Lakes, Ill. After completing basic training, Brown remained at the Great Lakes training center for technical instruction before reporting to Coronado, Calif. for Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL training. BUD/S is the first step in becoming a Navy SEAL and is six months of some of the most demanding training in the U.S. military.

Upon graduation from BUD/S, Brown was assigned to his first SEAL team where he participated in numerous joint exercises and developed his skills as a Special Warfare Operator. From April 2001, Brown has been assigned to various East Coast based SEAL teams where he made several combat deployments in support of the Global War on Terror, distinguishing himself during numerous combat operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Brown was a highly-decorated combat veteran and received numerous awards and citations during his 12-year Navy career, including the Bronze Star with combat "V" distinguishing device; Purple Heart; Joint Service Commendation Medal with combat "V" distinguishing device; Joint Service Achievement Medal; Five Navy and Marine Corps Achievement Medals' Three Good Conduct Medals; the National Defense Service Medal; Afghanistan Campaign Medal; Iraq Campaign Medal; Marksmanship medals for both rifle and pistol, and a multitude of personal, unit, and campaign decorations.

Brown is survived by his loving wife and two children, who live in Virginia Beach, and parents from Hot Springs, Arkansas.

Naval Special Warfare is the Navy component of the United States Special Operations Command and the special operations component of the United States Navy. The command supports, trains, equips, and deploys maritime special operations forces to meet the operational commitments of combatant commanders. These special operations forces include more than 8,400 active duty and reserve SEALs, Special Warfare Combatant-Craft Crewman (SWCC), and support personnel primarily based out of San Diego, Calif. and Norfolk, Va., and deployed all over the world.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest easy brother.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Mar 19, 2010)

As the Warrior is welcomed into Valhalla, prayers for strength and comfort to his family friends and brothers in arms


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest easy SEAL.

F.M.


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 19, 2010)

High tides and easy surf Ocean Warrior.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Chief.


----------



## MsKitty (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Warrior


----------



## metalmom (Mar 19, 2010)

Rest easy! Prayers out to his loved ones.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP Chief.  Thank you.


----------



## AWP (Mar 19, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## FNULNU (Mar 19, 2010)

RIP warrior.


----------



## tova (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Laxmom723 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in blessed peace Adam.


----------



## Rapid (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP, Warrior...


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Vegas (Mar 20, 2010)

RIP WARRIOR


----------



## Meat (Mar 20, 2010)

Rest in Peace.  Your work is done now.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 23, 2010)

Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------



## Andraste (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=101601&catid=2

Video from the funeral.

"Tuesday when Brown's body was flown into Hot Springs, nearly 500 people turned out to pay their respects."

RIP.


----------



## Billy Bulletproof (Mar 25, 2010)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Laxmom723 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sigh. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 17, 2015)

domraso said:
			
		

> The night of March 17, 2010... Adam Brown was on the X, putting himself in the best position possible to CRUSH the enemy, protect his brothers, and fight for our freedom. Suppressing the fear of death (which was something Adam excelled at), he moved into a position of dominance. He knew he was at risk but it didn't matter, what mattered was doing what was right. It might not be comfortable, and it sure as hell might not be easy, but sometimes we have to put ourselves at risk to accomplish our goals. Adams last words were "I'm okay." He has been an inspiration to me, changed my life, and changed the way I think. Adam's mindset was something special. You can tell it was forged over a short life of high intensity and making an impact on everyone around him. Today, we remember a Warrior and the family he left behind. K and the kids, you are in my thoughts every single day. Thank you... Honor, respect, and cheers to a Warrior that made this world a better place. Long Live the Brotherhood.


Remembering and raising a glass.


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Dec 19, 2015)

I raise my glass to you Adam. For those who may not know, there is an amazing biography on Adam Brown called Fearless by Eric Blehm. I have listened to the audio book version 4 or 5 times. His story is unforgettable and quite unbelievable. He truly lived his life Fearless. Rest in Peace Adam Brown. You will be missed.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 19, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Ocourse (Mar 5, 2016)

How can we help his family.  Tradgic.


----------

